# 'What Does The Hedgehog Say' video



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi everyone!

So, it seemed that I lost my last thread where I told you about this video I was making. I wanted to do real hedgehog but could not find good clips. Anyways, here is a Sonic the Hedgehog one that I did. If anyone wants, I can try to find real hedgehog clips again for another video.


----------

